# Study Partner For USMLE STEP1



## vina (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

Any one studying for STEP1 USMLE and need a study buddy ?
Viv


----------



## Aneel Madhwani (Dec 29, 2014)

Im preparing for step 1 and I also need a study partner.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

got an year late in replying but me too just started:thumbsup:


----------

